# MY HUSBAND..........



## Dixie_Sapper (Mar 28, 2005)

My husband was killed in action in Iraq on 6/11/05. My son had came home on leave the day before and was here when we were notified. I and my sons are all copeing with things pretty good right now. Poor sapper was moved out of my house into my oldest's trailer they are working on becasue of all the visitors here. He is now going to have to be groomed because I didnt brush him every night like normal. Everything was just so hectic the last two weeks. Sapper was brought home today and he just loved on me soooooooo much. Poor lil baby doesnt know why I sent him away.







He is due some heavy duty loving. 


Melinda


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm So Sorry our prayers are with you and your sons.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Im so sorry for you and your family's loss. My prayers and condolences goes out to you and yours...</span>


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am sending prayers to you and your family


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers go out to you and your family. We all need to realize how fragile our lives are. I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling.

ConnieVa


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.









Martha


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

My deepest sympathy goes out to you and your children. I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Melinda I am so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers go to you and your family.









Janet


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.







You and your whole family is in my prayers. I am also sure that snapper is probably going to be a very very important part of your life now.








I feel that a maltese is the BEST dog to have when dealing with a terrible time in your life.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You will all be in our prayers.







We are all indebted to you and others for the sacrifice our military men and women have had to pay. Please except our deepest sympathy.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear of your terrible loss. I want to thank you for the tremendous sacrifice you and your family have made for this country. I cannot even begin to imagine what you all are going through. My prayers are with you. 
Ginny, Tasker and Ty


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so very sorry.. Please know we appreciate and have the utmost gratitude for the ultimate sacrifice your husband.. and you, his family have made ... for all of us. 
Missysmom


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry for you loss! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sons.









Lexi and Nikki send Sapper hugs and kisses, too.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss; our payers are with you and family


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry for you & your familys loss.My heart just goes out to you all.Your husband made such a sacrifice for us all,Thank You and I know how proud you must be of him.But I know also how much your hearts must be breaking.We are here for you







My prayers have been sent to try to ease you & your familys pain and grief.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I am soo sorry, it must be very hard, stay strong, losses are hard to cope with, I cant describe it in words how sad I feel for you. I hope everything gets better


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss, you will be in our thoughts


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I can not even begin to imagine what you and your family are going through right now. I am so very sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you all







May GOD Bless your husband and your family.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My sincerest condolences and many many ((hugs))


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

My prayers and sympathy go out to you and your family. Your husbands committment to his country is honorable and we are very fortunate in this country to have men like him that are willing to fight for our freedoms. I am so sorry for your family that he paid with his life. Please know I will continue to keep you all in my prayers....


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I feel that words are not adequate enough for the loss you are feeling. But please know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers...we owe so much to the men and women and their families that are making such a sacrifice for our freedom.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

May your hearts heal as best they can after such a loss. 

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## len (Nov 12, 2004)

No words I can say will alleviate your pain. Please know that your husband is a hero, and is a model for all of us. Prayers and thoughts are with you and yours during this most difficult time. My son is in the military and I can see the toll war takes on all of our military men and women. May God bless you...Len


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Melinda: I am speechless at what you and your family are going through. Just know we honor you and your dear husband for what you have sacrificed and hold you close in our hearts and in our prayers during this sorrowful time. May the Lord give you strength, and soon happiness again. Kiss your furbaby for me, I don't believe there is another breed that feels our need the way our Malts do!
Dee


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Melinda,
I had wondered where you'd been lately. I am saddened beyond words by your loss. South Mississippi has not fared well lately. I know that Sapper will be great comfort to you in the days and weeks to come. Please let us know how we can help you and your family.....
Susan


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so sorry for your loss...i cant imagine the pain your whole family is in. you and your family will be in my thoughts


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so sad for you. I hope you and your son and baby Sapper is doing well. I'm so sorry! Many





















for all of you from me Buttercloud and Noriko.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Our thoughts are with you in this time of sorrow.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I, too, had wondered where our other Mississippian was. I'm so sorry that you came back to us with such sad news. Just know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Please call on us here when you need to.
Faye
Jackson, Ms.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your families loss. You, your family and your husband are in our prayers.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I am so sorry of the loss of your husband I thank you for the sevice your husband did for our country i am sooo sad for you and your children may God comfort and keep you ~ Denise


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

I am so trully sorry for your loss you will all be in my prayers . It must be so hard for you i am glad you are all doing better. God bless.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine the pain you must be experiencing. Please accept my deepest sympathies.

Olga


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry for your loss. Your husband is truly a hero.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss, Melinda. My thoughts and prayers will hold you and your family, and hope for some comfort in your grief. My deepest condolences.









Carol Ann


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh my.. i'm speechless. i am so, so, sorry. your husband was a brave man. i can't say this eloquently like i'm sure many others will, but i just want to say i really appreciate what he did







and my sympathies are with you. if you ever need someone to talk to, just pm or email me


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Our prayers are with you and your family....


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

So very sorry for the loss you and your family share. 
Your husband gave the ultimate sacrifice for our country and he is a hero to all. 
Please know that we appreciate his sacrifice (and yours). You and your family will be in our prayers to ease the pain in all of your hearts. 
God bless all of you. 
Sincerely
Pam/Sassi


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

PS
If we can be of any consolation to you, please come here to share your thoughts and feelings with us. We are always here for you if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.







I cannot even begin to imagine what you and your family are going though







. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Melinda - I've been thinking about you and wondering how you are doing. You and your family are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

